# Stingrays for Shark Bait !!



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

I will be bowfishing in Port A Monday night to Wed night and will have plenty of stingrays for the taking if you want them for bait. All you have to do is meet me at the Dock between 12-1 every night and they are yours. Call me for details 361-298-0263.


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

*Normal Night !!*

Here is a normal night of bowfishing !!


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

If your not using them in some way I personally think that a huge shame. Killing for the sake a killing!!! What a waste.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> If your not using them in some way I personally think that a huge shame. Killing for the sake a killing!!! What a waste.


He made it clear he intends to supply others with shark bait... I'm sure he can sell them to a bait shop if nobody went to claim them


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> If your not using them in some way I personally think that a huge shame. Killing for the sake a killing!!! What a waste.


If you're not contributing to this thread than I personally think you're wasting bandwidth. That is a huge shame. Posting for the sake of posting!!! What a huge waste.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> If your not using them in some way I personally think that a huge shame. Killing for the sake a killing!!! What a waste.


 I see 3 young males sober and smiling.


----------



## jrb007 (Feb 24, 2010)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> If your not using them in some way I personally think that a huge shame. Killing for the sake a killing!!! What a waste.


He stated he wasn't wasting them....why would you assume he was wasting them automatically because they had a picture full of fish ???
Personally I would rather eat stingray over flounder...
Looks like yall had a great time


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

hahahah good job killem all


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeez!!! Makes me wish I lived closer to Port A so I could come get some of that shark candy right there. Really cool that your offering free bait to people and apparently catching the heck out of some fish, kudos.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jrb007 said:


> He stated he wasn't wasting them....why would you assume he was wasting them automatically because they had a picture full of fish ???
> *Personally I would rather eat stingray over flounder...*
> Looks like yall had a great time


You can't be serious, really?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I see 3 young males sober and smiling.


Amen!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Yall all need to hold hands and go skip down the road to go antiquing. Yall sound like the real house wives of port o connor....gooood lawd.

Capt Craig is the man and works hard to get lots of kiddos out so they arent playing grab ars or buried in their phones or discovering new ways to turn into thugs. Craig takes more kiddos than grown people. Kiddos dont care if its an elk or armadillos. Very few target stingrays so what the heck. I bet Craig has never once had the chance to waste those stingrays......lots of folks want them. In fact as a stand up Bad Ars he is trying to hook up some 2cool brothers....

Good on ya Craig. Dad of the year. and btw....i have met and hung out with craig a few times but i bet he wouldnt recognize me....so i have nothing to gain here. just stopping a thread from circling the drain with those house wives.

I challenge any of yall to shoot that bow better than craigs young son.....i wouldnt want that kid shooting at me yikes he can smoke em.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I see 3 young males sober and smiling.


Bingo! Not a waste at all!


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I see 3 young males sober and smiling.


Well said!

PS: They ARE good eating. When skillet-fried they taste like chicken fried steak. Had a chef at a restaurant that would cook one up for me until he showed me how to do it.


----------



## croaksoak (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't get all the negativity about the post....He said he has shark bait....If the pic was of a bunch of stingray dead in a garbage can then maybe, but geez guys it looks like a bunch of young men had a great time!


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank You Sgrem and the rest of you for your support. It's getting to the point that I don't even want to post on the site due to all the negative comments. I enjoy getting kids out of the house and their head out of some video game to enjoy the outdoors first hand. THAT IS WHY I DO THIS !!! it sure isn't for the money !! I will be in Port A Tues to Thurs night bowfishing the kids of Outdoor Texas Camps, if any one wants stingrays for bait just get with me. I have a few outlets for them but they are getting full. No charge just meet me to pick them up.


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

Good Times at Summer Camp !! And on another note for all those who don't like me shooting stingray's please take the time to write TPWD and tell them you are for changing the Law to allow bowfishing for Red Drum in Texas !! I would love to put kids on redfish instead of Stingray's !!!! I willing to bet TPWD wont get much mail ?


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

More happy kidos ! Sorry for the mouths on here just have fun !


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

croaksoak said:


> I don't get all the negativity about the post....He said he has shark bait....If the pic was of a bunch of stingray dead in a garbage can then maybe, but geez guys it looks like a bunch of young men had a great time!


I agree... what's all the fuss about? The man is saying he'll provide shark bait. I love reading reports on here but sometimes the soap opera nonsense is just garbage. It seems as if a lot of people are just looking for the right moment to bash someone. I don't see the problem with the post, but I don't think stingray is better eatin than flounder. lol


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

outlawguide said:


> Thank You Sgrem and the rest of you for your support. It's getting to the point that I don't even want to post on the site due to all the negative comments. I enjoy getting kids out of the house and their head out of some video game to enjoy the outdoors first hand. THAT IS WHY I DO THIS !!! it sure isn't for the money !! I will be in Port A Tues to Thurs night bowfishing the kids of Outdoor Texas Camps, if any one wants stingrays for bait just get with me. I have a few outlets for them but they are getting full. No charge just meet me to pick them up.


That's exactly what kids these days need... Keep on with it Outlaw


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Just ignore the haters man! It's all good. Keep posting the reports. I'm willing to bet somebody scooped up those rays for shark bait.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Good job OP. those boys look like they had a blast...


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I see 3 young males sober and smiling.


This^..its legal...boys are happy..and the rays will get used somehow. 
Buuut pleeease dont make red drum legal for bowhunting....outlaw is too damm good at it and texas would be outta slot reds after a few dozen trips.haha,
Good work man. Makin kids happy is priceless...


----------

